# Midwest Meets



## tunafisherman (Feb 21, 2016)

So I haven't competed since HS, haven't really given any thought to it.  Does anyone on the board know of any competitions in the Midwest that are worth signing up for?  Any UGBBers going to be at any of them?  I doubt I will do well in them (right now my 3 lift max is around 1100 lbs) but I feel that if I can meet up with some UGBBers then the meet wouldn't be a total loss.  

Plus, it will give me motivation to hit the gym harder in preparation for the meet---something that I haven't had in a very long time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2016)

Powerliftingwatch usually has all meets from all federations listed.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 21, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Any UGBBers going to be at any of them?  I doubt I will do well in them (right now my 3 lift max is around 1100 lbs) but I feel that if I can meet up with some UGBBers then the meet wouldn't be a total loss.



Let me rephrase that for you because when your into perfection here's how it goes.

Any UGBB BBers or UGBB PLers going to be at any of them? I doubt I will do well in them (right now my 3 lift max is around 1100 lbs) but I feel that if I can meet up with some UGBB BBers or UGBB PLers then the meet wouldn't be a total loss.

Or you could say something like is any of the UGBB crew going to be at any of them.  I doubt I will do well in them (right now my 3 lift max is around 1100 lbs) but I feel that if I can meet up with some of the  UGBB crew then the meet wouldn't be a total loss.

Anyways I get the point you want to hang out with some of the guys and test your might High 5.

Just in case you weren't sure, yes I am just messing with you


----------



## strongbow (Feb 21, 2016)

..................................................................................................


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 21, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Let me rephrase that for you because when your into perfection here's how it goes.
> 
> Any UGBB BBers or UGBB PLers going to be at any of them? I doubt I will do well in them (right now my 3 lift max is around 1100 lbs) but I feel that if I can meet up with some UGBB BBers or UGBB PLers then the meet wouldn't be a total loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 22, 2016)

You cant say UGBBers guys think about it Under Ground Body Building ers. 

These kind of things need to be addressed and nipped in the bud before they become trendy.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 22, 2016)

Insert the "I did Nazi this coming" meme


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 22, 2016)

There's generally a ton of meets in the midwest. I'll second Powerlifting watch.


----------

